# Masi Speciale Fixed



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

Guys, a nearby store has this available for 400.00, is this a good deal? 

Was searching around and seems the price is around 800-900 coudl this be true?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is it new or used for that price? Either way, it's a good deal..New is a great deal


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

It's bran new, Spring cleaning they are calling it......some cleaning, may be a store to keep records off if these are the kind of deals! There are some other great deals 

Masi Soulvillle 349.00
Trek Madone 4.5 1750.00
Equinox E7 Tri bike 1399.00
For the wife Trek 7100 249.00



Dave Hickey said:


> Is it new or used for that price? Either way, it's a good deal..New is a great deal


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

So guess my next question, anybody has one and what do they like / not like?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Adam60191 said:


> So guess my next question, anybody has one and what do they like / not like?


It has been the single most popular bike for our shop employees - four so far. The only reason I don't have one is that I lucked into a Dave Moulton Fuso that I converted to fixed.

It's a very well made and extremely nice riding bike.

$400 for a new Limited Edition is a steal!


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

what store?


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

You wanna race me for it  

http://saturdaybike.com/ ......third picture down on main page 



JohnHenry said:


> what store?


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Masi Speciale LTD w/ drop*

OK, so now the proud owner of a Masi Speciale LTD w/ drop down and must say i love it. the ride is stiff yet smooth and it's for sure a head turner is the sense of looks........dont think i would ever stumble over a bike this head turning for $400 (410 with the bottle cage) 

I love the bare steel with clear coating and the visible gold weldings, on picture it looks nice, in person and up close it beautiful! 

Now i will be spending money on upgrades  if i can pass that through the wife


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

So, where IS this store??


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

Well the store is Saturday bike and run in South Carolina 



Special Eyes said:


> So, where IS this store??


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

*2009 Masi Speciale LTD review*

Here's the verdict and review after 25 mile run

Let's start with the frame: 
There is no hiding, made in Taiwan, Phillipines, Russia, whatever country, it's not as good as US made, Italian made etc etc.....maybe?! For me personally the only reason i like to see US made is mostly to support our country, yes some products made in the US er better quality than what made in a another, but it's also the other way around, dont forget that and that is a proven fact! 
After carefully inspecting the frame visually the welds are perfectly done, very clear to see on the 2009 LTD as it's bare steel, clear coated so every weld comes shows in a nice gold color. 
The geometri is to me perfect (I'm 176 and bike is 53) but i believe it various greatly from rider to rider. 
As far as the looks we all know it looks beautiful so let's not go there. 

Components: 
not much to talk about on a SS but overall what you would expect for this price, the drop down is awsome for this price bike as well as wheels. rest is what you would expect, probably going to change saddle, post, stem.......not because they are bad but because we always want better right! 

The ride: well i took a 25 mile ride and was overall pleased and this is for sure an awsome bike for the money, if you paid 400 like me it's out of this world but even for $800+ this woudl be a bike worth the money (after my experiences, everybody is their own judge so no crying please)

I took a local path, mostly new asfalt though wetlands with part wood plank paths and though it's always scary on damp wood with any roadbike i felt safe on this bike feeling exactly when i was pushing the turns to much! The smoothness of this ride is great compared to Aluminum bikes but still stiff and nimble. 

Overall, at this point i'm overjoyed, maybe because i only paid 400.00 or maybe because i found out that Taiwan now makes great frames and that we can see cheaper accessible premium bicycles in future.......


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Sweet bike and a great steal. 

Do they have any more at the shop? I can be there Saturday morning....


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I love mine, its fun to ride and obviously a very simple machine. I paid 650.00 three years ago?....So if you want a fixie with the Masi ol school appeal, why are you posting when you should be riding your new Masi?


----------



## Adam60191 (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha, no Speciale left but if you are in need of a commuter they have 2 Soulville standing at 349.... i mean that's Walamrt prices.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Always wanted a Masi since I saw Breaking Away 25 years ago. Well done.


----------



## dawodm44 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice bike I'd get it.


----------

